#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-20
<bobweaver> Hello
<bobweaver> how to declare a new QML file to load when needed ?
<bobweaver> can I call in scope or do I have to use some javascript
<bobweaver> I tried to convert everything to NUX and that was nothing but a waste of time and a epic failure. So I am going to stick with what I know which is not that much but I want to have a preview for all videos including youtube so when user clicks on youtube video they get new qml similar to Preview*.qml
<bobweaver> also my player is not showing preview for fastforward or whatever in that case any ideas ?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-21
<bobweaver> nm I got it
<bobweaver> oH I am going to add so many QT quick files and resources now !
#ubuntu-tv 2013-06-17
<smartboyhw> jhodapp_, is Ubuntu TV dead or just inactive or?
<jhodapp_> smartboyhw, it's in the hands of the community
#ubuntu-tv 2013-06-23
<paco_> hi people
<paco_> I'm looking for frees info about ubuntu tv
<paco_> is the project alive?
<paco_> *fresh info
<paco_> anyone here?
